# Ohio River To Reach 46' at Cincinnati



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Extensive flash flooding in the Cincinnati area as the result of heavy overnight rains, and rain continuing through Tuesday (5-19) and a threat of more rain through noon on Wednesday (5-20).

The original prediction was for 38 feet on Wednesday, but has been updated to 46 feet with a slow recession through Sunday when it is scheduled to reach 42 feet on a slow drop.

Falmouth, Kentucky which was wiped out in the spring of 1997 when the Licking River reached 51 feet is expected to hit 43 feet causing some flooding.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Its gonna get higher. Rain is expected to keep on throughout the week. 

Working outside bites


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

They are now showing a crest of 43.5 feet.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

This is obvious a very inexact science.
Originally predicted to crest at 46, the estimate was dropped to 43, and will now crest Saturday (5-23/24)-Sunday at 48.7 feet.

It's certainly no wonder that our fish populations suffer without a traditional spawn.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Sure put a hurt on our crappie spawn. It was just starting to pick up before this deluge.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Dropped to 37.5 this morning (Wednesday).
If it goes as predicted, it should drop below 30.0 on Monday, June 1st.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Wednesday, June 3rd - River dropped below 30 feet at 28.5 in Cincinnati today, but remains muddy. It is supposed to remain at these levels through the weekend with chances of thunderstorms in the forecast almost daily.
I'm curious. The calendar says the White Bass runs should be over, BUT with the river being up during the majority of their run period, I wonder if Whites/Hybrids might still be available at their springtime haunts.


----------

